# Please recommend a 160GB portable hard disk



## ThinkFree (Oct 11, 2008)

What good options are available if I want to buy a 160GB portable hard disk(not the laptop one with casing). 
Contacted LOTUS Systems & Services, Nehru Place, Delhi and got the following options
Iomega 160GB USB HDD @ Rs. 3500/- Not Available.
WD Passport 160GB USB @ Rs. 3300/-
Transcend Storejet Mobile 2.5" 160GB USB HDD @ Rs. 3100/-

So please give your suggestions(If suggesting any other, please mention price as well)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 for WD
---------------
Go for WD passport 160 GB as many ppl here and alo generally its the very best brand in External HDDs.. 

Its really small in size, my friend has it and the transfer speeds are also respectable.. 

Many ppl will recommend u WD here..wait and watch.. 
-----------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 11, 2008)

How is LaCie 250GB USB 2.0 External Hard Drive and how much it costs?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

WD is great. Great performance at a respectable price...... +1 for WD.


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah +1 for WD....


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 11, 2008)

Close your eyes and buy WD. I have a WD Passport 160GB Glossy Black. Stylish, sleek, lightweight, decent transfer speed. And a cool blue process light..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 11, 2008)

^^

yup, its actually the blue neon light the ONLY reason wich attracts me to buy a WD ..


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 11, 2008)

Does it need 2 usb ports(one for data , one for power) or just one?
I think WD passport 120GB needed two.
If that's the case, then I can't buy it as I won't be able to spare two ports just for that.


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 12, 2008)

It requires only one usb port. Thats the most advantageous part. Nothing to carry along with it. Get a good pouch for it. It is very glossy and shiny and is very scratch-prone. I realised it too late. And it uses a universal mini USB cable. The one that comes with the WD is very short. So I use my phone's MiniUSB cable.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 12, 2008)

deepakchan said:


> And it uses a universal mini USB cable. The one that comes with the WD is very short. So I use my phone's MiniUSB cable.



I feet long or even less?
And warranty? 3 Years?


----------



## swatkat (Oct 12, 2008)

You may also want to check out Seagate FreeAgent Go 250. It's a 250GB portable harddrive, costs around Rs.4800 (according to this month's PCWorld mag).
*www.techgadgets.in/storage/2008/06...reme-external-hard-drives-available-in-india/


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 12, 2008)

^^Don't want to spend more than Rs.3500


----------



## noworry (Oct 13, 2008)

Please have a look at the ebay's lowest price challenge...

*shopping.ebay.in/promotion/epc/?_qi=RTM480590

Transcend 160 GB is Rs.3200/- with free shipping, 2 yrs warranty.

I bought a Transcend 320 GB. I am getting a lightning fast write speed of 25 to 30 MB/s and I am loving it.
It doesn't need a cover as its outer finish is scratch proof (and I very much like the touch & feel of it)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 13, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Does it need 2 usb ports(one for data , one for power) or just one?
> I think WD passport 120GB needed two.
> If that's the case, then I can't buy it as I won't be able to spare two ports just for that.



well, ONLY external HDDs over the size of 320GB or 500 GB need an external power cord and tat too IS NOT a USB powered but a real power cord..


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 14, 2008)

+1 Wd Ftw


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 14, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^Don't want to spend more than Rs.3500



If you can stretch a little bit to 4k, I have two suggestions.

These prices are from eBay including taxes and shipping.

1. WD Passport 250GB - Rs.4,550
2. Maxtor Basics 500GB - Rs.4,447

The advantage with WD is it is portable, works off a USB port and is stylish.
The disadvantage with maxtor is that it needs AC power, and is not so portable.

And by the way, I said 4k right? That is, after you apply a 10% discount voucher. 
If you are an eBay member, you are definitely going to get one.

If your budget is strictly Rs.3500, i couldn't find a better price for a 160 gb WD passport than Rs.3,480 online at least.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 14, 2008)

deepakchan said:


> If your budget is strictly Rs.3500, i couldn't find a better price for a 160 gb WD passport than Rs.3,480 online at least.



I am getting it for Rs.3200+4% VAT=Rs.3300(after bargaining)

How are lacie hard drives?


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 15, 2008)

Lacie I have not seen in real. But prices are close to WD. You can choose WD for the extra hundred rupees.


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 15, 2008)

2 prevent it from scratch it should need to be kept very carefully....are there any accessories...like pouch,handbag....etc...and wat r its prices???
__________________
*www.free-imagehosting.net/photos/Signature-DIGIT.png


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 15, 2008)

^ ^
U want lacie's prices


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 15, 2008)

Plz go for WDs yaar.. not lacie's


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 15, 2008)

deepakchan said:


> Lacie I have not seen in real. But prices are close to WD. You can choose WD for the extra hundred rupees.






ashu888ashu888 said:


> Plz go for WDs yaar.. not lacie's



Lacie 250 GB one was available at 3200+taxes somewhere,so if Lacie products are good, it would be a better deal.



deepakchan said:


> ^ ^
> U want lacie's prices


Varad wants to know the prices of acessories to prevent scratches on hard disk.


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 16, 2008)

I couldn't find any original WD branded velvette cases in India. Have to be bought from the U.S. Only.


----------



## static_x (Oct 20, 2008)

LaCie HDDs are excellent the only drawback is 1 yr warranty. I'm using a 500gb for over an year without any problem....Its a bit expensive than WD..
So you can go for WD or Maxtor (its cheaper than WD)..


----------



## mkmkmk (Oct 20, 2008)

+1 for WD ......


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 20, 2008)

I would recommend Transcend as well as WD. Using both. But would recommend Transcend anyday if you are rough user. This product is totally worth the buck!


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 21, 2008)

WD Rocks


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 21, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I would recommend Transcend as well as WD. Using both. But would recommend Transcend anyday if you are rough user. This product is totally worth the buck!


What do you mean by rough user? Frequent transfer of huge data or rough handling?


----------



## anni (Oct 21, 2008)

I also wants to purchase external usb hard disk 160 GB for my laptop, but i don't have much idea. Which one to buy like without power, with power, Is in with power usb hard disk is it running by battary?. where that battary reside, inside hard disk? after how much time we need to change! And also is these usb disk simply connect to laptop by using usb port. I have usb port in laptop.

Anni


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 21, 2008)

^^You have two options-one is to buy a laptop hard disk and a casing and the other to buy a portable hard disk. The first one will be turning out to be cheaper.
Hard disks don't have batteries. If you choose the first option, you will only need to plug one USB connector in the usb port of your laptop. 
And if you choose the latter, then the disk may be taking power from the same port  which it uses for data, may require a separate port for power , or you may need to supply it power from a socket on the wall.


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 21, 2008)

@anni :

WD 160gb passport does not have a battery nor needs a power chord separately. It draws power from the USB port itself. It is the same port through which data transfer also happens. So it is not like two USB ports will be used.


----------



## din (Oct 21, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> What do you mean by rough user? Frequent transfer of huge data or rough handling?



I think he meant rough handling. The drive he mentioned is of excellent  build quality.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 21, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> What do you mean by rough user? Frequent transfer of huge data or rough handling?





din said:


> I think he meant rough handling. The drive he mentioned is of excellent  build quality.



That answers your question. Thanks Din  

BTW, both the parameters you mentioned hold good for the Transcend Drive. The transfer speeds of both my WD (160GB) and Transcend (250GB) are excellent: ~30MB/s. While I am a bit skeptical of rough handling my WD, I never bother about the Transcend one. No scratches, no pouches, solid and rugged drive out-of-the-box.


----------



## noworry (Oct 27, 2008)

I am really loving the backup software of Transcend, which I use to backup my laptop. 
Unlike WD, you can view the contents of the backup as in your computer. 
Also you can configure it to copy in whichever direction you want (one-way, both-ways) between comp to portable drive. I use one-way from comp->drive, since I don't want my backup to be deleted even if I delete something in my laptop, say a movie.
I am really happy that I went for 320GB, since I already ate 100GB of it 
I would say, go for Transcend anytime... as its quality is worth your money...

One thing I forgot to mention is that unlike WD, Transcend comes with a Y-shaped USB cord, which can be used to supply extra power.
WD cannot be used with some DVD players w/USB, since they require extra power to recognize them. In this case you can use the transcend's y-shaped cord to supply extra power...


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 27, 2008)

Friends,
Western Digitals Stopped Producing My Passport 160GB HDD. Now Minimum Is 250GB..


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 27, 2008)

^^Then I will have to go for Transcend. I have put this buying on hold for a month or so, thanks to exams.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 27, 2008)

Freecom HDD are also Good.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 27, 2008)

^^Prices? Too expensive or within reach of most people?


----------



## h_kunte (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello people.. I am currently staying in Pune. I am planning to buy an external hard disk. Could you please suggest me one? And a proper dealer too from whom I can buy it. 

My specifications:

1. Min size: 160 GB.
2. NO external power supply.
3. Cost-effective. (NOT too expensive)

Looking forward to replies.

-HK


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ Look at the posts in this thread. That ought to answer you Q


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 27, 2008)

h_kunte said:


> Hello people.. I am currently staying in Pune. I am planning to buy an external hard disk. Could you please suggest me one? And a proper dealer too from whom I can buy it.
> 
> My specifications:
> 
> ...


WD 160 is now outdated..so Transcend is good


----------



## ayanavish (Nov 6, 2008)

+1 for WD


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 6, 2008)

i think the lacie was recommended in some mag last month... was it digit or pc world... i dont remember correcctly...


----------

